# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  what is the size of everyone biceps

## lethalppl

ok here is i was wondering what everyone True bicips size are do it cold please. please no lying it does really help if u are lying.  :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DevilsDeity

im in the high 18's cold just a little over 19 w/ a pump

----------


## JRMY2711

im right at 16 cold little over with a pump

----------


## lethalppl

I have 16 cold on my left just tad bit bigger on my right arm. funny part is that im left handed lol. and my right arms is stronger maybe it have to do with breaking my left arm/wrist area do not know

----------


## MindBomb

Little over 17"

----------


## HARDCORE

Almost 19" pumped, about 18 1/2" cold-I want 20" guns sooooo bad.....

----------


## Canes4Ever

:::::::SIGH:::::::

Just around 15 cold and unflexed, and 15.5 flexed and pumped.

What can I say, it's my weakest body part.  :Don't know:

----------


## Jenna

Mine last measured about a month ago at 13.75".... I want 14.5 !!! One day....

----------


## lethalppl

jenni can i just say wow. Do u have bigger bi or is it mostly tri? just curious because i do not see very many women up in wa with that buff of arms.

----------


## Jenna

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *jenni can i just say wow. Do u have bigger bi or is it mostly tri?*


It's mostly tri's - but my bi's are lacking too much. I'd like them to get bigger - I've attached a pic - don't ask what pose I was tryin for because I have no idea - lol - BUT - you can see that my tricep takes up the better part of my arm...

----------


## lethalppl

those are some nice tris and back looks very lean and well define. What was that pose jk. but im sure you have great bi's to go along with that great body as soon as i get a digal camara i post few photos of me on my mass session. u can tell me what u think. i warn u my calfs and my forarms look small compared to rest of my body. But both very well define just lack the size i need. in my opinion

----------


## gymnut4u

17= cold ,,,,,, I will be growing like hell soon tho !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ajax

17.5" cold, 18" pumped. My arms grow like weeds. I put a good 2" on them in the last 2 months...

(Now if my shoulders would only keep up with them...)

----------


## lethalppl

another muscle of mine that needs work is my bi's just did them today i worked the hell out of them. I hope mine will grow 2 inchs in 2 months

----------


## RON

20 on the nose cold. 21+ with a good pump. Iwanna gain litte more from my current cycle. Then Im gonna cut down.

----------


## bronzebeefcake

18

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by RON_ 
> *20 on the nose cold. 21+ with a good pump. Iwanna gain litte more from my current cycle. Then Im gonna cut down.*


Wow ! Ron I didn't realize you were that big of a guy. Dang, you competed before?

----------


## jonesmeister

16 inch cold but will be growing over the next 10 weeks (1st cycle )  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## lethalppl

ron im jealous i want those 20 in arms. Soon i will be that big.

----------


## Babyweight

I'm in the same boat as Jenna, damn bi's won't catch up with my tri's
Left 13 & Right is 12.5. Why am I crooked.  :Frown:  

I'll try to post a pic.

----------


## Babyweight

Hey, it worked!
Can't you tell I"m squeeeeezing....LOL.

----------


## lethalppl

hey u looking good. No one can really tell that left bigger anyways. That a real nice body that u have and i bet u work hard to get and should be proud of those nice arms. In side photo i can see seperation of tris and bi along with your delts. it looks like u got some nice back muscles too.

----------


## lethalppl

way i do it is ussually have someone else measure to get best results so it easier to make sure it tight enough. Iwrap my bicep and put about 90 degrees and try to go straight down from biggest point.

----------


## lethalppl

i never thought it like that my right bigger then my left. it would make sense since im left handed but my right is tad bit bigger then my left and little stronger. who knows if this makes any sense

----------


## gixxerboy1

i always feel like my arms are tiny they are 16 cold little over pumped. iguess i fit into the majority of us so i guess im not as far behind as i thought.

----------


## broncojosh

17.5 cold, and right at 18 pumped....still feel like they are way under developed, as you can see in the pic I posted a few weeks ago

----------


## FRANK WHITE

19 on a good day.

----------


## $uperman

right at 18 cold , have never measured em pumped yet.... afraid i might be disapointed

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Wow ! Ron I didn't realize you were that big of a guy. Dang, you competed before?*


Not yet but Im thinking of doing my first show in Sept if I can get down to single digit bf. :Wink:  I have a feeling that after this eq is done with me Im gonna have my work cut out for me when it comes to bf. Its seems like all I do it eat since I started. 

My arms are my strong point (18.5 before my first cycle) I need some major help with my chest.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by RON_ 
> *
> 
> Not yet but Im thinking of doing my first show in Sept if I can get down to single digit bf. I have a feeling that after this eq is done with me Im gonna have my work cut out for me when it comes to bf. Its seems like all I do it eat since I started. 
> 
> My arms are my strong point (18.5 before my first cycle) I need some major help with my chest.*


Good luck bro and I'll try to look up and find some chest stuff for ya. I may have seen some routines by my friend Mike (who competed on the national level last year) might have for you.

I'll try my damnest to help ya bro.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RON

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *ron im jealous i want those 20 in arms. Soon i will be that big.*


Its a trade off bro. I gain muscle fast and have always been big. However, I always have to fight the dreaded bf monster. If I let up for a few months I'll look like a sumo. The man I'd be jealous of if I were you is kev. He is huge. On the verge of freakness even

Hopefully I'll be their soon :Frown:  I'm about 255 now. At the end of this cycle I hope to be 270-275 @ aprox 18%bf (I hope thats all). Then I'll cut down to 240-245 @6-7% bf for my first show. I'll post a pic as soon as I can stand to let everyone see my fat ass. :Frown:  Haven't checked but I think Im about 16%bf and rising.

----------


## RON

Thanks canes I appreciate it bro  :Wink:  . I can use all the help I can get

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by RON_ 
> *Thanks canes I appreciate it bro  . I can use all the help I can get*


Hey no problem Ron. I will talk to Mike tomorrow and ask him what he did.

----------


## Wrathchild

17 3/4 cold, I hate training biceps, they are my weak bodypart, thank God I got good tri's to add size, and since I'm only 5.6" my arms look pretty big. No gear yet, I think I need a third job.

----------


## Babyweight

> _Originally posted by bigkev_ 
> *
> 
> my left arm is a little bigger than my right also. its no biggie. i think it has something to do with the fact that my left arm is weaker and has to work harder to lift the weight than my right. so, in working harder, it grows more. thats my rational anyway.*


Big Kev....are you by chance left handed??? I am, and a few people explained to me that may be why the left is bigger. I try to do concentrated curls to catch up, but if I'm doing both arms, hows that going to work??? Lift more on one side than the other?  :Don't know:

----------


## silverfox

My am right handed and my right arm is my small one, my thoery is it does most of the work so is stronger than left side and does have to work as hard. mine are 18.75 left 18.25 right cold flexed.

----------


## Jenna

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *Big Kev....are you by chance left handed???*


No - he is right handed. But it really shouldn't matter if you're left handed because everyone is either left or right handed... I, for example, am right handed and it's not bigger than my left.

I would sugget lifting heavier with your smaller arm for less reps, just temporarily. Or, take your smaller arm to failure working out with the same amount of weight for both arms. If you're taking the smaller one to failure, then the stronger arm wouldn't be working as hard, therefore not growing as much as the arm you're taking to failure. 

Just my opinion. Kev would probably give you some suggestions, as well.

Oh also - focus more on isolated bicep exercises, rather than curls with the barbell or easy curl bar. Do alternating dumbell curls or cable curls isolating each bicep muscle, that way your stronger one doesn't compensate for the weaker muscle.

----------


## Naturally Anabolic

its all about the barbell curls and the hammer curls to help your bi's catch up  :Smilie:  i had bigger tri's for a long time but i started hitting those two exercises alot and my bi's started catching up

oh, mine measure just shy of 17inches cold and about 18 1/4 full pump

----------


## kaiser soze

little over 18 cold.

----------


## eradikate

Babyweight, i didn't know that was you in your avatar....i thought it was some real hot model...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bigkev

> _Originally posted by Babyweight_ 
> *
> 
> Big Kev....are you by chance left handed??? I am, and a few people explained to me that may be why the left is bigger. I try to do concentrated curls to catch up, but if I'm doing both arms, hows that going to work??? Lift more on one side than the other? *



i dont think doing extra sets for the smaller arm is the answer, that may end up making you more out of whack. when doing any dumbell movement i start with my left(the smaller of the 2) so that when my left is done, so is my right. this has helped out quite a bit. when doing barbell curls i try to keep the bar level, and in doing so i keep the pressure on both bi's even. the differance isnt even noticable to anyone but us. i wouldnt sweat it BW.

i dont recommend isolation movements at all for those trying to get bigger bis. 4 sets of heavy barbell curls, 3 sets of medium/heavy dumbell curls to absolute, gritting your teeth, seeing spots failure. if i'd add anything, it may be 3 sets of cable curls at the end to finish the pump off.

----------


## Babyweight

> _Originally posted by eradikate_ 
> *Babyweight, i didn't know that was you in your avatar....i thought it was some real hot model... *


Thanks eradikate..... :Wink:  

Big Kev thanks for your input...I'll take any recommendations from the Big Master K!  :Big Grin:  
Babyweight

----------


## wolfman

Newbie here. 13" relaxed, 14" flexed. I guess I am just a little girly man in here! But that is going to change as fast as I can make it.  :Big Grin:  
I was about to post a question on whether you measure flexed or not when I found this thread. I only recenly started working out again in the last few weeks after several years of not taking care of myself. Been lurking here and learning a couple weeks now.

----------


## eradikate

everyone is so god damn huge!! im only 14 1/2 flexed....my goal is 18. got a long way to go. My bicep is much bigger than my tricep for some reason. Even when i was young i always had big bis...

----------


## Sicilian30

17" unflexed and unpumped. 
My left arm is bigger than my right, and I am right handed, but my right bi is more defined.. explain that one? Now what I do is, when I am doing bi's I tend to pick up a heavier weight for my right arm and lighter weight for my left to counter measure, seems to be working till I can get my right and left same. 
By the way, I just wanted to remind everyone that the Tricept makes up 3/4 of the arm mass, therefore, if you work your tri's it will make your arms bigger. thought I would mention that cause everyone thinks when you say arm it is all about the bicep, but actually the Tricept has more mass and area on the arm. Just a tidbit...

----------


## Terinox

I don't get it, how are you supposed to measure it?

Cold - does this mean unflexed AND unpumped?

I measure mine when it's flexed (but not pumped) and it measures in at 15.5 inches.

So I'm guessing if I were to workout bi's real hard and measure them after my workout, they would be about 16-16.5 inches. And if I measured them without flexing, probably 14.5 inches. 

I'm pretty sure my tri's are bigger then my bi's!!! This sucks. Everyone is always dissatisfied with their bi's! They are almost as hard as working the abs! They just don't grow to become huge! Unless your BigKev  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sicilian30

Ter, I used to have that problem till I started doing hammer curls after I posted something about this. Man, did my bi's start growing, never have they grown so much. Thanks to the buds at AR here, I think it was Dane that told me to try hammer curls, I did and now I am hooked. I also talked to a bud of mine who showed me a trick to really getting the bi's to peak, at the top of your movement, twist the dumbell out (like away from you) on your up ward movement, really makes that bicep peak.

----------


## Adonis

16 3/4 for me.
If your looking for a peak on your biceps, try doing preacher curls with a reversed grip. 
That is going to get that outer head out like crazy.

----------


## Pete235

This is an interesting thread. I know everybody here is being truthful, but so many on various boards LIE about biceps measurements. 

Just for fun, take a guess at how big my arms are. Don't feel the need to suck up...be 100% HONEST and realistic. I'm 5'10" and about 249lb in that pic (239lbs presently).

EYE_CANDY and ANN cannot guess as they already know.

----------


## DevilsDeity

20.5 to 20.75?

----------


## lethalppl

i be honest if it small please do not be offended. 16.5 to 17

----------


## lethalppl

maybe 17.5
they look good though 
just looking at other things.

----------


## Adonis

I would say about 17 3/4".

Given your 5'10" and I'm 5'9", yours look bigger than mine, I'm just comparing it with my avatar.

----------


## RON

Pete, Were built pretty similar bro. Im guessing 19 or maybe 20

----------


## Fif the Great

My guess is 18.5" cold. 

Anyways, mine are right at 15" cold. It's the damn length of my arms. I have arms like a monkey. Biceps stretched out over longer length = smaller size.

----------


## Tsunami

15.5"
Only 165lbs though... :Frown:

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *This is an interesting thread. I know everybody here is being truthful, but so many on various boards LIE about biceps measurements. 
> 
> Just for fun, take a guess at how big my arms are. Don't feel the need to suck up...be 100% HONEST and realistic. I'm 5'10" and about 249lb in that pic (239lbs presently).
> 
> EYE_CANDY and ANN cannot guess as they already know.*


 Big Pete, I'd guess around 19.5 my Iron Brother. There looking real big. Just curious, what AS were you on when the pic was taken, if any? Peace and Be Safe. :Smilie:

----------


## Babyweight

Just for fun, take a guess at how big my arms are. Don't feel the need to suck up...be 100% HONEST and realistic. I'm 5'10" and about 249lb in that pic (239lbs presently).

EYE_CANDY and ANN cannot guess as they already know. [/B][/QUOTE]
Pete, I'm going to say 18.5 to 19 pumped.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Pete235

My arm measures 18" cold flexed and that is the truth. Most people guess bigger by about an inch. I feel I have a decent shape and that gives the illusion of a bigger arm. The point I wanted to make is tape measurements don't really mean anything guys, but I constantly see people (ON OTHER BOARDS)who add an inch or two because they are afraid what everybody else will say...why? I like to have the respect and admiration of my peers, but at the end of the day, the only person I have to answer to is myself. If I can look in the mirror, hit a biceps pose, see constant improvement...then that is all I will ever ask for. I think my arms look decent and most say they look big, but if I was 10%bf they would probably measure 16.5-17"...that's 4" smaller than my bro Big Kev!! My goal is 18.5-19" LEAN and I know I'll get there. So, don't worry about what anybody thinks...keep banging and feel good knowing that your brothers here at AR will never flame you!

Frankie....I was 3 weeks into a deca /dbol /sust cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## RON

Thats a good point Pete. I know when I say my are 20 it looks big but that will lean out to be somewhere around 18. I hope it will at least. Thats why I wanna gain a little more before I start cutting them up. I need to get a digi cam so I can post some pics and see what you guys think they will lean out too. :Don't know:

----------


## Destructo

My old girl friend's are 14." mine are 18." we're both 5'6." She is 150lbs 12%. I'm 180lbs 10%. Fun question.

----------


## Tapout

I did not measure my arms in over a year and King Samson kept nagging me so i measured and was happily pleased
they are 19"cold and 19 and1/2:" pumped
I saw a old pic and measurements of me when I started traing hard 12 years ago and they were 15" probably pumped
i know that dec of 98 my arms were big(did nt measure) but jan of 99 had major neck injury and my right arm went down to 15" in 3 months time and it took me 1 and 1/2 to 2 years to get back to 18(i let my other arm drop size so i would not look stupid)and a little over a year to get to 19"
it gave me a whole new respect for people with neck injuries and it took a long time and lots of hard training and supplimentation to get back

----------


## chris245

around 16.2 last time i measured

----------


## lethalppl

wow this thread have became more then i expected... keep on posting guys

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *ok here is i was wondering what everyone True bicips size are do it cold please. please no lying it does really help if u are lying.  *


Just an RCH over 17", cold, flexed. It's my one body part that isn't totally embarrassing. No peak to speak of, though.

--dnb

----------


## theron

I have 20 inch pythons! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by theron_ 
> *I have 20 inch pythons!  *


Wow, can ya put up a pic in the members section ? I'd like to see what Theron looks like  :Big Grin:  

Thanks by the way for posting the inspiring pix of the other BBers.

----------


## mishon1

almost 17's but 8 months ago i was 14 1/2 so cant complain

----------


## lethalppl

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *
> 
> Wow, can ya put up a pic in the members section ? I'd like to see what Theron looks like  
> 
> Thanks by the way for posting the inspiring pix of the other BBers.*


I think i should start a pictures forem about Biceps. Everyone should post a pic of there biceps there. It be inspirational. If u got before and afters that be cool too.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *
> 
> I think i should start a pictures forem about Biceps. Everyone should post a pic of there biceps there. It be inspirational. If u got before and afters that be cool too.*


We already have one.....

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...threadid=17094

Check it out.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lethalppl

Dam Canes4ever u are on the ball and always know your shit. THX for info so i do not waste space here on ar

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by lethalppl_ 
> *Dam Canes4ever u are on the ball and always know your shit. THX for info so i do not waste space here on ar*


<---- bowing

At your service sir  :Big Grin:

----------


## PaPaPumP

I'm a tad over 17...but considering my guns used to be as big as my wrists...It's an improvement. I'm loving the veins on em too, makes em look 100% better.  :Big Grin: 

They'll be at least 18 by the end of my next cyc. Watch.

----------


## theron

i'll post up pics soon once i buy a scanner. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BigBuddha

Woo Hoo, last time I viewed this thread my arms were 16, I have since graduated to 17 inchers today!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by BigBuddha_ 
> *Woo Hoo, last time I viewed this thread my arms were 16, I have since graduated to 17 inchers today!*


 :Clapping Hands:  Good job bro !  :Cheers:

----------


## lethalppl

ya mine went up a half of inch since the last time said my size but looked 50 times better shape and defined. HEHE SO looks alot bigger then it is.

----------


## Assassinator

16 :P
Getting biceps bigger is hard !

----------


## Little Jonah

when im pumped up they get up to 15

----------


## Big Rush

Kinda small.. :Frown: ..........15 cold

----------


## thegame01

17 cold and about 17 1/2 to 17 3/4 pumped. I want 18 cold damn it

----------


## eagle66

20's but i weigh 270 and am 6'5" SO my arms dont look very big. damn i need like 24 or something.

----------


## THORSZ

17" cold. I heard you gain about 10 lbs for every inch you put on...

----------


## skid

I'm around 15" cold ... my goal is 17"

----------


## SUPERDAVE

mine are 25" haha i beat all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh wait......thats my thigh

----------


## Jphill1301

21 in, used to be bigger but ive leaned up and they've become more cut up

----------


## eradikate

my arms are 16inches now! cycle defenitely put a good weight on my arms

----------


## Brown_Bear73

I beleive that I read somewhere that your right bicept has higher peak on it naturally than your right arm while the right has more mass (thicker the muscle goes all the way to the elbow). I am pretty certain that is what it is. So don't worry science says there is nothing wrong with you. And mine are unfortunately a solid 15.

----------


## Lost Seraphim

> _Originally posted by Brown_Bear73_ 
> *I beleive that I read somewhere that your right bicept has higher peak on it naturally than your right arm while the right has more mass (thicker the muscle goes all the way to the elbow). I am pretty certain that is what it is. So don't worry science says there is nothing wrong with you. And mine are unfortunately a solid 15.*


umm......what?

----------


## VaDeR_1138

16.5 cold just over 17 pumped wish they were dubs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VaDeR_1138

> _Originally posted by Lost Seraphim_ 
> *\umm......what?*


I'm with you I didn't understand that either.

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Pittiful right now, but when I'm back on my game they're around 18 1/2 to 19. Mostly Tri-cep.

----------


## BullDogg20

i am 5'5 my arms are 16 inches cold but they look big jusat because i am short, i woulkd love to get them uo to 17'1/2 inches but damn i just cant get them to grow well

----------


## RICKY1979

I'M 6'6" 215 LBS. WITH 15.5 COLD UNFLEXED 17.5 COLD FLEXED

----------


## BIGGIN

My arms are 17 on the dot as of right now. Trying to move my weight up so that they and the rest of my body gets to be bigger. 180 today...220 tomorrow. (I wish)

----------


## Mighty Duck

Well, a sad little 16" cold. I'm in wk 3 of a Decca/Sust cycle, and hoping for 17" at least. Should be able to get that, I would think!

----------


## BullDogg20

well bro it would be great if you gained a whole inch on your arms while cylcling but it goona be really hard to do. i would think a gain of half an inch is more likely, but if you are eating rght training hard and taking enough juice i guess its possible!

----------


## BigMike J

6'2" 250 .. and my arms are 18.5 cold, a good portion of it is tricep.

----------


## diesel21

17... but they flucuate often since all i do is work under the sun 10 hrs a day!

----------


## Joel_Juice

I am 215 6'1 and bicep is 17 cold, damn  :Mad:  I start test 1000mg, dbol 50mg ed and tren 80mg ed cycle after 5 weeks and i wanna get over 18 incher with that cycle  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

16.5"

----------


## BigLou

One time after an arm workout my arms measured 22". Right now (natural) cold they are about 19".

----------


## DrJay73

19" cold - 19.5 pumped.....I just started a new cycle so I'm hoping to break the 20's with bi's and get in the 600's on bench (585 is my best so far)

----------


## maguilagorilla

i got 18.5 bi's but its mostly triceps my arms are about even alittle over 19 pumped

----------


## Nathan5252

holy shit do i ever feel small with you guys talkin like your arms aint nothin at 18" and up, dman mine are only little over 15", but im makin progress and thats all natural, how many of you get to say that hey?

----------


## BLOOD

mine are 10, I'd be happy with 15

----------


## adaptations

Well i feel a alittl ebetter...im at about 16.5...cold...so im not FAR behind...i thought i was tiny

----------


## Lynn

i'm right at 16", but i'm only 5'5...in comparison to a 6' guy.. that is like 19" pipes LOL

----------


## ironmike7000

I'm 5-9 and weigh 190 and my biceps are 16 1/2.

----------


## chicamahomico

My arms are 17in cold. I'm 175 and about 10-12% BF I don't do any real arm work I figure they get enough with all the other compound exercises. Never measured them pumped, I would feel like a tit measuring anything in the gym.




> i'm right at 16", but i'm only 5'5...in comparison to a 6' guy.. that is like 19" pipes LOL


About this post. 16 inchers on a 5'5 woman. WOW! You must be built like a brick sh*thouse.

----------


## MK2002

At the moment 18 inches cold. They haven't grown in almost a year though, despite upping the weight, protein and changing the routine around weekly. Kind of p*sses me off

----------


## hammerhead

oh this is bicepts I thought it was penis - I need to go back and vote for a smaller size  :Big Grin:

----------


## sbellz

18 inches cold, almost 19 pumped...oh yeah, just a small point- why is it that people (including people that are knowledgeable about lifting, like the guy who posted the poll) always ask the size of your BICEPS, as opposed to the size of your ARMS? Given that the triceps make up about 2/3 of upper arm size, why is it that people always refer to biceps? I guess it must go back to the old "beach muscle" craze, and how everyone is impressed by big biceps, instead of bigger, more important muscle groups such as legs.
I know I 'm ranting a little, no flame here, just wondering why people in general ( not specifically talking about people on the board) are so fixated with bi's.

----------


## abstrack

hittin at 15.5 cold right now
height 5'5"
weight 165
tryin to get those boys up to 16 or more

----------


## JohnnyB

Just under 19 cold.

JohnnyB

----------


## bodyhard

17.5 cold flexed (high peak helps  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 17.34 (almost 18 sometimes)pumped flexed, here is a pic flexed cold. When I get one pumped I will post.

----------


## freak of the week

17 inches for now. . .

----------


## harl

I dont think numbers matter its the shape and the definition of the arm is what makes you look big. A 16" arm with good porportion and definition will look bigger than a 20" ball of flab. IMO

----------


## New GearGuy

17" w/ an A-bomb pump!

I'm a big guy though so my arms look smallish

6'1" 262lbs :Strong Smiley:

----------


## dudeforeal

5'11 tall and 165lbs my arm is 14 1/2 in  :Thumps Up:

----------


## MYOBRAIN

5'11
10%bf
18 1/2 - cold

----------


## durbin22

17.5 cold.

----------


## Veritas

A hair under 14 cold.

Not bad for a 29 year old who has only worked out for a solid 6 months my whole life. Getting back into it though. Think the genes are there.

Only 5' 6" 160lb too. Tis but a wee maaaaaan.

----------


## JasonNew-b

16.5 cold.
My bi peak blows.

----------


## Braddx

16.5

----------


## PHATCAT

16.5 cold 17 pumped

----------


## tfgbkk

I dont want to whine....but lets not forget to correlate bicep size with arm length!! My guess is the shorter the arm, the easier it is to build big guns. I am stuck at 15.5" cold but my arms are a whopping 36" long (shirt sleeve length). Lets hear it for all the 6'5"+ guys out there!

----------


## Qilsin

my biceps are only 11 inches un flexed but im only 16 and im 9 stone. i have just started the gym a couple of months ago. but im going to give steriods a go.

----------


## BowFlex-er

Yeah mine are probably the smallest on the board next to Qilsin, Heck some of these girls on here have bigger pipes then me :Crushed:   :Cry: .

Flexed: Left arm 11.8 Right arm 12.2 <<<Cold stats
Flexed: Left arm 11.9 Right arm 12.3 <<<Pumped stats

I just don't get it, When I am pumped WOW I get a .1 difference and you guys are getting like a 1/2" to an 1"  :Cry:  This sucks. But hey I am trying my darndest to get atleast to a 13" then I will set another goal when I reach that.

----------


## Paranoid

Age - 25
6'
235lb
<15%BF
Pumped - 19.5"
Cold - 19"

Only 1 cycle experience

----------


## Innervision

Cold 17.25, slaughtering my triceps has helped tremendously in overall size and shape.

----------


## Little_Lee

I'm a little over 17" cold! Not bad for a guy whos only 5'4''!!

----------


## funkdoc911

16.75 cold lil more with a pump good symetry :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Domestic

17 cold - 17.5 pumped. i want 19 or 20" biceps.

----------


## Juggernaut

16 3/4" cold, same thickness as my legs. Ha 

Compaired to you monsters I have toothpicks! Well, back to the gym for me.

----------


## shocker69

my bi's are 16 cold, i too thought they were small but guess i'm somewhat right in the middle, long way to go though, also where at in florida babyweight, me on the east coast

----------


## Brian1200

17.5 cold, pumped has got to be at least 18.5, now if only my penis were that size, I would be a truly happy man.

----------


## Flynman

18 1/2 cold 19 pumped. Trying for 20 but I have been battling a bicep strain.

----------


## HybridWideAngle

:Cry:  16  :Cry:  ahha

----------


## pumpseeker

just under 18 cold

----------


## F40

You guys are huge...

No cycles yet - I'm a pathetic 15'' cold...

Having said that my arms were the size of my fingers when I started training so I ought to be proud of myself!  :Smilie:

----------


## clipper

Mine are 19 1/4 left and 19 3/4 on my right . I am left handed. My right has a better peak too.

----------


## clockworks

12.5 unflexed, 14.5 flexed (both measurements cold). i know they are small, but they look good and thats all that matters...=) no offence to anyone, but i find it funny when people are like "i got 18 inch biceps!" and when you actually see them, they are fat and undeveloped...=P

-- clocky baby

----------


## GetPsycho

6'5" 215 @ 8-9% bf w\ 17.5" arms when flexed (no pump)

----------


## GetPsycho

i would be curious to know out of all the people with 19" and over..... are you natural and is your bf below 10%

that is my ultimate goal. i am coming from 6'5" 160 to now 7 years later 6'5" 215 @ 8-9% w\ 17.5" arms. i will stay natural but not too sure about gainig 1 1/2" on my arms and staying lean.

i will bulk mid sept through april so i geuss time will tell. i will probably get up to 12% bf and then cut back down to 8%

----------


## Archangel230

Well my arms are a real week point. Any size came from years of powerlifting (cleans and presses mostly). Cold, unflexed they're 17. Flexed and pumped they're 18.5. (Just for the record calves are 18.5 unflexed/unpumped).

----------


## TheNewSteel

mine aren't too great, 14.5 left, and 14 right, and i'm right handed, lol, but it's always been bigger on left
the funny part of it is my arms were .5 inch smaller when I actually isolated them, I eventually just said screw it because i never got anywhere with curls or any kind of tricep isolation
Dips, pullups, and bent over rows forever  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG BRUJO

17.5 Cold Never Measured Them Pumped, Find That Preacher Curls Are Best, Especially If You Add Drop Sets... Flush That Blood

----------


## lethalppl

WOW never thought this post would last so long. IT been over year this thing been going. So ok back to me again since mine changed big time. 15.25 Ya i know i lost alot of size dam surgry but now im going for 19 babies

----------


## DBarcelo

Just wondering. I just started working out again not to long ago and for the last three months, I've been keeping track of my measurements.

My biceps have grown 4 cm (1.5 in.) over the last 3 months. I normally gain .5 cm after every workout (with some exception).

I don't use any steroids , no growth hormones, no prohormones. All natural. I'm just wondering if that is a good gain for 3 months or if it's just average or even if it's below average.

I'm happy with the results, but I don't know if I should be satisfied with that amount of growth. I'm very thin, but my grand-uncle (by Blood) was like Mr. America or something like that back in the day, so I think I have the pontential to get a lot bigger.

Thanks for your input and opinion.

----------


## mass junkie

17.5" cold....a lil over 18 pumped

----------


## clockworks

excuse me, i'm a little drunk so i might be a little offensive...

.5 cm after every workout? 1.5 inches in 3 months?...natural? thats a crock. i worked out for 12 months intensely, had a good diet, and gained like 15 lbs...and my bicepts measured the same before an after.

i'll be the first to admit, i'm a small guy...but i do know a few people in real life that put to shame 90% of the pics in the member's pics forum. they have frequented this website a moderate amount and they all tell me they get sick of people lying about their gains and stats.

those gains seem hard for me to believe for someone who is natural. all the huge guys i know in real life tell me their gains came in tiny amounts spread over a span of 5+ years.

i've heard from multiple sources (including amature bbers, and professors in kinesiology from my school) that its physically impossible to put on more than 5 lbs a year (of lean body mass) without steroids .

sorry to diss, but i find this hard to believe.

-- clocky baby




> Just wondering. I just started working out again not to long ago and for the last three months, I've been keeping track of my measurements.
> 
> My biceps have grown 4 cm (1.5 in.) over the last 3 months. I normally gain .5 cm after every workout (with some exception).
> 
> I don't use any steroids, no growth hormones, no prohormones. All natural. I'm just wondering if that is a good gain for 3 months or if it's just average or even if it's below average.
> 
> I'm happy with the results, but I don't know if I should be satisfied with that amount of growth. I'm very thin, but my grand-uncle (by Blood) was like Mr. America or something like that back in the day, so I think I have the pontential to get a lot bigger.
> 
> Thanks for your input and opinion.

----------


## DBarcelo

That is soooooo cool. Thanks a lot. That makes me feel really good about my growth. I've been thinking about juicing, but I guess I really don't have to if my rate of gain is really that good compared to others.

But believe it. I started out working out with a 30 lb dumbell and now I'm working out withe a 50 lb dumbell. I still can't curl it 10 times, but I'm up to about 6 or 7 times. By the end of this week I should be able to curl it 10 times (I usually only do three sets).

And when I wrote, ".5 cm after every workout", it's really after avery 2 workouts. I've been averaging .5 cm per week and I usually work my bi's twice a week. I didn't notice the mistake until after I had already submitted it, and it didn't seem like all that important of a difference anyway.

I can see people liying about their stats or gains in certain context, but when a person is asking for honest advice about something, I don't see why they would want to lie. That just doesn't seem to make much sense.

Thanks a lot again. I think you just made my day.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## MMC78

Clocky, in the very beginning, it's a stretch, but it is possible to have that kind of growth in 3-5 months. 

That being said, I'm sure this guy is putting some fat on his arms along with muscle. Some people are predisposed to put on adipose tissue there. Also measurements taken as a newbie tend to be "optimistic" to say the least.

Then again, he might just be f*%^ing with people.  :Smilie:

----------


## clockworks

> Clocky, in the very beginning, it's a stretch, but it is possible to have that kind of growth in 3-5 months. 
> 
> That being said, I'm sure this guy is putting some fat on his arms along with muscle. Some people are predisposed to put on adipose tissue there. Also measurements taken as a newbie tend to be "optimistic" to say the least.
> 
> Then again, he might just be f*%^ing with people.


word

----------


## DBarcelo

I actually didn't start taking the measurements until I had been back into working out for a month or two. That way I avoided the whole initial burst of growth thing.

As far as fat is concerned, *1)*  I don't tend to put on fat at all really (I'm 6' tall and weighd 135 lbs until I started working out in my early 20's). *2)* adipose tissue is on the stomach, it protects the abdominal wall and you can actually lift it up out of the body of a cadaver as if it were an organ. That's the main part that stores fat in "male pattern" obesity. But my arms have no real (subcutanious) fat on them, they aren't cut up a lot, but they are very tight and very smooth when flexed or relaxed.

As far as optimistic is concerned, *1)* I'm not really a newbie. I've been working out off and on for about 15 years. I just never stuck with it for more that 6 months or so at a time. *2)* I have a research background, so I'm not really prone to making my measurements look better than what they actually are. *3)* The data I collect is just for my own use and not intended for anyone else to read (so I have no vein reason for making them look better than what they are).

And finally, I'm not messin with anyone. I just really wanted to know if my gains are good for the average person. Because all of my research is on myself, I have no baseline to compare it to. I've spent years trying to figure out what the best excercises are, what the best diet is, what the best suppliments are, etc. (relaited to bulking). I've never used steroids or prohormones because I want to see how much growth I can get naturally.

I am happy and VERY supprised that so many people find it so hard to believe. It really makes me feel good about the rate of gain I've been able to achieve. And now I'm figuring it's really not worth the risk of taking any steroids if my gains are already close to those of a person that's on steroids.

Keep the comments comming.
Thanks

----------


## clockworks

> I actually didn't start taking the measurements until I had been back into working out for a month or two. That way I avoided the whole initial burst of growth thing.
> 
> As far as fat is concerned, *1)*  I don't tend to put on fat at all really (I'm 6' tall and weighd 135 lbs until I started working out in my early 20's). *2)* adipose tissue is on the stomach, it protects the abdominal wall and you can actually lift it up out of the body of a cadaver as if it were an organ. That's the main part that stores fat in "male pattern" obesity. But my arms have no real (subcutanious) fat on them, they aren't cut up a lot, but they are very tight and very smooth when flexed or relaxed.
> 
> As far as optimistic is concerned, *1)* I'm not really a newbie. I've been working out off and on for about 15 years. I just never stuck with it for more that 6 months or so at a time. *2)* I have a research background, so I'm not really prone to making my measurements look better than what they actually are. *3)* The data I collect is just for my own use and not intended for anyone else to read (so I have no vein reason for making them look better than what they are).
> 
> And finally, I'm not messin with anyone. I just really wanted to know if my gains are good for the average person. Because all of my research is on myself, I have no baseline to compare it to. I've spent years trying to figure out what the best excercises are, what the best diet is, what the best suppliments are, etc. (relaited to bulking). I've never used steroids or prohormones because I want to see how much growth I can get naturally.
> 
> I am happy and VERY supprised that so many people find it so hard to believe. It really makes me feel good about the rate of gain I've been able to achieve. And now I'm figuring it's really not worth the risk of taking any steroids if my gains are already close to those of a person that's on steroids.
> ...


word

----------


## MMC78

DBarcelo come back after you have your training straight for a couple of years and see if your progress is the same. What's this about your uncle being Mr America? Not something to say lightly. 
You're rubbing some people here the wrong way.

If you want to compare against someone else: At 5'7", I went from 140 12%bf to to 180 with 10% bf, from 13 inch to 16 inch arms (cold) in 9 months. 

Another thing, If you can't clearly see the separation between the biceps, triceps, and brachialis on our outer arm then you have fat tissue there.

----------


## DBarcelo

Every human body has a pontial and a limit. Gaining as quick as I am, I really don't think it can keep up for two years. Not realistic at all. And as far as me sticking to working out, it's always been something that got in the way, like a job schedule or something like that.

And the comment about my grand uncle seems to have been misconstrude by you. I believe he was a Mr. America some years ago, my grandmother told me about him and she may have gotten the title confused, but it was only to suggest that I may have some kind of genetic predisposition for being able to put on muscle size. Not intentially trying to rub anyone the wrong way here.

As far as your stats are concerned, my only question is, was it with any chemical assistance or was it natural? I never bothered with body fat, because I've never really been able to get much fat on my body. But it sounds like you had some really strong gains there.

And the fat tissue thing, I believe I wrote something like "hardly any" or "not any real amount" or something to the effect that I know that there is some sort of fat tissue there, but very little. That's why I pointed out the fact that I'm not very cut up. But since you mention it, you can clearly see the seperation of the muscle groups in my upper arms, just not able to see striations.

----------


## MMC78

I have never used AAS, and am natural outside of a 2 week prohormone cycle which did nothing but waste $160. I think we're both fast gainers.

There's only one Mr. America per year, so if your Grand Uncle was one, you could probably find pictures online. 

If you can specifically see your brachialis, then you're pretty damn cut. Congrats.

----------


## DBarcelo

> I have never used AAS, and am natural outside of a 2 week prohormone cycle which did nothing but waste $160. I think we're both fast gainers.
> 
> There's only one Mr. America per year, so if your Grand Uncle was one, you could probably find pictures online. 
> 
> If you can specifically see your brachialis, then you're pretty damn cut. Congrats.


Thanks. By the comments, I guess that my gains are above average. I really wasn't expecting that.

I don't know what he looks like. I never met him. I did try at one point to find him, but I have no idea what year, and it is VERY possible that my grandmother is wrong about the contest. There are so many of them.

And thanks a lot again. I've been toying with the idea of taking AS, because I didn't know if I was gaining as quickly as I should be. But it seems like it probably wouldn't be worth the risk, expense, or discomfort. At least not at this point in time.

I'm surprised you didn't have any good gains with prohormones. I've seen a lot of posts on here saying how wonderful they are and how much people have gained from taking them. I've seen a lot about 1-AD and 4-AD. Which prohormone were you taking? I've been thinking about going with prohormones also. I guess I'm just your average native New Yorker, nothing is ever fast enough.

----------


## hoss827

Im just at 16. Might be 17 while training though :-D

----------


## Brendan

I gots puny ones. 13 inches.  :Frown:  

But I also just started lifting awhile ago.

Oneday... oneday...

----------


## Jimmy777

ermm stupid question GUyz/Girls so flame away , i gather the measurement is taken with arm flexed in a bicep pose or hangin relaxed ,. lol b kind pleaseee  :Smilie:

----------


## Jimmy777

161/2 cold

----------


## cb25

14 cold, hanging by side
15 flexed

i've got some work to do...honestly, probably my worst body part, as i neglected it for a while...i used to only train legs (kind of opposite of...well, almost everyone else? at first)

my calves are over 17 cold...so apparently i'm a little asymmetrical...

----------


## Da Bull

19 1/2" cold and will break 20 by Jan1

----------


## rambo

No more trashing on Dbarcelo, he hasn't been here very long but he has an outstanding medical and physiological education and has posted numerous times, all of which were very informative. His scientific knowledge is extensive and helpful, and he is by no means "messing" with anyone. And let us not forget that the first 3-4 months after initiating a proper regimen, muscular hypertrophy is unparalleled to any other specific period. WHich is why it is not unheard of for a person who knows what he is doing prior to starting a program to put on size very quickly.

----------


## Bigboy123

19 flat here, i want to get a little bit more depth on my bis, but over all im lookin to bring the viens out more...

----------


## slamd097

18 1/2 cold. going to add some clen in the pct to define these bad boys!!!

----------


## james55555

17" cold looking to add an inch or two.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

16in cold

----------


## motocross308

19.25 rt 19.5 lft

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

i got 17 inch or was it my willy?

----------


## musclehead1

roughly 145ish lbs, 5' 8", 13inch flexed, cold 12  :Frown:

----------


## BowFlex-er

> roughly 145ish lbs, 5' 8", 13inch flexed, cold 12


Do you mean 13" heated flexed and 12" cold flex?

If that's what you meant we have the same arms haha, how old are you? 

I'm 16,6'0,132lbs(doctor scale-3 months agao or so) and home scale(139lbs-weighed two days ago, before workout)

----------


## hoss827

Update on the biceps... :Big Grin:  Now they're 15.5 inches, 16-16.5 pumped.

----------


## cascade

6'4"
205lb
10% bf
16.5" bis cold

but what about the forearms? 13.5" who needs straps?

----------


## Johnny Boy

18's cold, never measured pumped.

----------


## VforVendetta

6'2, 213 (as of this am...****it)

16 cold and unflexed, 18 flexed

13.25" forearms  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Vidooch

biceps are 16 inches cold. i want them 2 be bigger!!

----------


## LightWeightBaby

I am 17 cold.....one day I will be 18 just have to give it time and keep the synthol coming haha

----------


## Agent Smith

17 cold

peace

----------


## BigEd

My guns now are 20" cold. I'm trying to brake that psyquic barrier.

----------


## BIG PECS

I Just Hope Mine Is Even Close To Everybody Else.

----------


## PJAY71

19 3/4 cold.

----------

